# Recommendation for replacement carb?



## Bigfoot365 (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a replacement carb for the original Marvel on a '47 8N? 

I purchased a complete rebuild kit for my original, but the main nozzle sheared off deep down when I tried to remove it. I then tried to use a small screw extractor to remove it, and of course the extractor then sheared off deep down in the hole as well. Now I can't drill it out because of the remains of the hardened extractor buried within what is left of the old nozzle. I was trying my best to keep it original, but right now I'll settle for getting it running.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

AS OF THIS EVENING!!

Here on E-Bay

Here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bigfoot365! Among many places that I have seen that carry them, Wilson Tractor Parts has them on sale. 

Wilson Trator Parts 

There are lots of other places that sell them but this is the cheapest outside of eBay. Try a google search and browse the results and call around.


----------



## Bigfoot365 (Sep 27, 2006)

Is there a performance difference among the replacement carbs? Most of the ones on ebay look like generic imports. I've seen some Zenith carbs listed that claim better performance, but are much more expensive. Does anyone have any experience with the Zenith? What kind of performance increase would there be?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I tried one of the generic imports on my Cub 154 Lo Boy years ago and was tremendously unimpressed with the quality and poor fit. I tried to make it work but it just required too many modifications so I returned it to Tractor Supply Center. It was definitely NOT worth the $162 I paid for it. I ended up reworking the original carb and it worked fine. Sounds like your carb. is in dyer straights but do you think you may be able to take it to a machine shop and see if they can remove the easy out and insert? The original carbs seem to be much better in quality and it may be worth the cost to save it if possible. Sorry to hear that you are having such poor luck. Murphy can really test your patience sometimes.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I THINK www.just8ns.com has original carbs. I still have the original Captian Marvel on mine. I've seen a couple with Zenith, but the reports I have heard, are that the original M-S is better in the long run. Give just8ns a call and they will fix you up.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey guys we'er talking the 1940's here!! Speed and performance were not an issue!!

This is a Marvel I rebuilt from two carbs! Runs great , sounds strong and doesn't miss a beat!!

These are very simple carbs and require nothing high tech!! 

My 1940 Farmall "B" If you could possibly tell the difference between one or the other (you would be a lot more skilled then me)!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/FarmallBduelseatcompleted004Small.jpg">


----------

